# Living in Canada



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

can anyone tell me the requirements for living in Canada. Are you allowed to travel back and forth to and from the U.S. as you wish? I have heard that there is many people that do this all the time, especially in areas where the border is close, such as on the east coast.


----------



## Ulann (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm eager to know someone who traveled from Canada tells me what it be.


----------



## Grania (May 29, 2007)

There's no answer?


----------



## dandmb50 (Jul 19, 2007)

Traveling from Canada to the US through Niagara Falls or Buffalo is very easy for Canadians. You don't need a passport just a photo id you only need the passport if you are traveling by air. If you "look" Canadian they don't even take the paperwork from you, that does concern me a bit. The last five times I have crossed the border and I am born in Canada, no-one even took my paperwork.
"where you born?" "where you going?" "Citizenship?" and that's it , go ahead.

Daniel.............Toronto, CANADA


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

Crossing the Canadian border is always an interesting experience as it can be all of 3 or 4 questions and you are through, other times it can be really tough as the border guards will tear you apart and you have given the same answers as the last time you crossed.


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

Traveling between the two countries is very easy if you are a citizen of one of the countries. If you are foreigner from another country, it may be a little harder. They are aware that people might try to sneak in like that.


----------



## myeyes (Aug 4, 2007)

However, I believe now that the borders had implied rules even if you are a Canadian citizen you would need some papers like visa for instance for some security purpose I heard. But getting a visa is an easy job especially you're a canadian citizen .. and if you're just a foreign student studying here ... it should be easy as well


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there anything you can't bring over the border, such as drugs, beer, etc.?


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

"If you "look" Canadian they don't even take the paperwork from you" or scrutinise it or ask you too many questions at the land borders. I'm Native American so the border crossing rules that apply to us do not apply to non-Natives of the North American Continent. But I get scrutinised going in both directions anyway. Native North American Indians only need our proof of Indian heritage. And that does not apply to any other race of people who want to cross the US-Canadian border. True, they ask our citizenship, which country we were born in, but they don't do anything more than that because they can't, by treaty law between both countries. They're really not allowed to question Native North American tribal documents. Some of us travel with just a photo ID and a letter from our Tribe on their Tribal letterhead stating how much Indian blood is in us (i.e. half-breed, full-blood, 1/8, etc).

I do usually get treated like both an American citizen and a Canadian citizen respectively, because both sides think I don't "look" Native. On the Canadian side unless the border patrol agent is a "Canadian-looking" person, I usually get the third degree.

By "look Canadian" you people mean WHITE. Any skin colour other than white, gets harassed at the border in both directions. God forbid if you have brown skin and documents saying you were born in Canada. Then the US side assumes you are a terrorist, because "everybody knows Canada doesn't have anything but white people" line of B.S. pervades everyone's thinking, now doesn't it?!

What else is that "if you look Canadian" crack supposed to mean?! "Looks Canadian" means WHITE.


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

Crossing the border between Canada and the US can be quiet difficult for non Cnadian residence, you must apply for visa's that must be shown everytime you enter into the US. If your from UK , it's not as difficult, but still need the Visa's


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

Sometimes especially if you are planning on doing a lot of shopping down there, now that the Canadian and American Dollars are almost equal. Sometimes, it is not the going down that is the hassle, it is coming back into Canada. They can be very trying on the Cnadain side.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, things have changed a lot since I last visited Canada from the US. We used to cross almost as if going to another state. They'd basically ask you if you're crossing for business or pleasure, and if you're bringing fruit into the country, and that was it. I'd heard they were bringing in new laws where you need a visa to cross the border, but sounds like they've gotten really strict about crossing!


----------

